# Tag



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are some pictures I took of my baby boy from this morning.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh he is handsome. Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He really is a handsome boy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow!! The colors you picked up along with that sharp focus are perfect...great portrait shots. Of course your subject matter wasn't too bad either..he's one very good looking Golden! Love the dirt beard. 

Pete


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Man is he a beautiful boy.
Great pictures.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures! I really love his facial expression.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He is a handsome boy! Is he as red as he looks?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Very handsome boy.....lovely coloring!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning pictures of Tag, he's gorgeous, love your boy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> He is a handsome boy! Is he as red as he looks?


Yes and no. He is kinda two toned at this time, though I do think the red will win out when he is fully mature.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! Those are stunning


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a handsome redhead you have . I love the pic with the dirt on his nose!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

LOVE his color!!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, WOW! Stunning dog and outstanding pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply gorgeous!! He's so grown up already.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow Tag is gorgeous ....great pics


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful dog. He has the most expressive, handsome face!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Like fire, so beautiful !!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for the pics! i always love seeing this guy


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very Handsome....I love those red heads....


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I think that last picture needs to be on a Magazine Cover.... For Real.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful looking boy you have, love the colour...
You've captured him extremely well with you shots... Love the dirt on the nose one...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments. Tag is a super fun boy and makes me smile everyday!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments. Tag is a super fun boy and makes me smile everyday!


And you can bet, at the moment, he's made a lot of other people smile too through your pictures! 

Pete


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is so handsome, with such a beautiful color! Those are fabulous photos!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Awwww. Great pictures of your boy! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

What a handsome boy, nice pictures, I can see his heart thru his eyes!!! He reminds me of my first GR Max!


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

wow, simply stunning! lovely eyes.


----------

